# 92980 unbundling against 93458



## manda12 (Feb 10, 2012)

has anyone else been seeing the stent code 92980 denying against 93458 for unbundled code? I have one that came back the insurance is avmed. i have always billed these two together with a -59 on 93458 is there something else i should be doing? thanks.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 10, 2012)

mandapanda07 said:


> has anyone else been seeing the stent code 92980 denying against 93458 for unbundled code? I have one that came back the insurance is avmed. i have always billed these two together with a -59 on 93458 is there something else i should be doing? thanks.



I believe they are considered bundled if the cath was done and the physician knew a PCI would be done. We know for the most part that is not the case and have been told with the new Cath rules to add 59 to the stent. Maybe you can appeal with records that indicate the stent was done because of the Cath results hence the 59 modifier?


----------



## manda12 (Feb 10, 2012)

ok great thank you. i will try that.


----------

